# Attending Fully Charged Austin - Feb. 1 & 2, 2020



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

All, just wondering how many on this forum plan on going to Fully Charged in Austin. I think it will be a good show. Wondering if there will be P3D running the track there that I can get a ride in . Myself and a couple of friends plan to attend, barring any unforeseen circumstances or a blizzard hitting TX like Snowmageddon that occurred in 2011. Anyone in our NTX group planning to attend? @GDN , @LUXMAN, etc...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting - this is the first I've heard of this event. Glad to see COA embracing this.

The timing of you posting this is very coincidental especially since you note you want a ride around the track. Just today in the "I spotted a Model 3" Facebook group a user posted pics of them on the COA track at Austin. I inquired about the event. Texas Motor Speedway in Ft Worth won't allow a Tesla on the track. They claim they don't know how to deal with an EV fire. I truly figured TMS is too heavily supported by the ICE fans. 

COA is having another track event soon, the events are run by Edge Addicts, so will have to investigate them. I don't know that I want on the COA track, but I would like on an oval or runway.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Very cool @GDN, if they allow Teslas on COA tracks, that's a good sign.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

@Quicksilver I plan on attending and will be _attempting_ a road trip from LA to get there (crazy right?!?)

It'll be cool to have all the Tesla clubs in the US at least get a few member to attend, I plan on talking to my club about either a joint road trip or at least see how many members are willing to go.


----------



## geekandi (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmm.. this could be fun!

Thanks @dburkland for texting me.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Gunn said:


> @Quicksilver I plan on attending and will be _attempting_ a road trip from LA to get there (crazy right?!?)
> 
> It'll be cool to have all the Tesla clubs in the US at least get a few member to attend, I plan on talking to my club about either a joint road trip or at least see how many members are willing to go.


@Gunn Wow! All the way from LA! Yes, should be fun. Looking forward to meet up if you make it. We already booked hotel rooms and looking forward to it. Hoping to see a few more folks from Dallas/Ft Worth area attend.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

@ummgood since you're in Austin, you planning to attend?


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> @Gunn Wow! All the way from LA! Yes, should be fun. Looking forward to meet up if you make it. We already booked hotel rooms and looking forward to it. Hoping to see a few more folks from Dallas/Ft Worth area attend.


Speaking of hotel rooms and not being from the area, which hotel/s would you recommend? 
I've been doing searches for those that have EV chargers or are near a supercharger. All that I have found are either in the heart of Austin or far away from the event.

If a group of us are going to attend, we may be able to get a group discount...


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Gunn said:


> Speaking of hotel rooms and not being from the area, which hotel/s would you recommend?
> I've been doing searches for those that have EV chargers or are near a supercharger. All that I have found are either in the heart of Austin or far away from the event.
> 
> If a group of us are going to attend, we may be able to get a group discount...


Yes, destination chargers and Superchargers looks to be clustered near the center of Austin. Our plan was to top off once we arrive in town at one of the two superchargers so we don't have to charge at a hotel. We're staying at the Hilton Home 2 Suites about 8 miles from the track. Link below... there are several hotels in that area
https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/ausaiht-home2-suites-austin-airport/?SEO_id=GMB-HT-AUSAIHT


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

@TrevP, I believe you've been to Fully Charged event in England. Were the talks and exhibits worth the trip?


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

I'd really like to go but it would be a little expensive unless I was going with a group to share some expenses


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

@Quicksilver I have seen the event posted and would love to go. But I have already planned and paid for a trip to the islands. . Ill be toasty warm I hope. I will look for you in the news highlights online so try to insert yourself into the line of sight of the Fully Charged cameras


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> @Quicksilver I have seen the even posted and would love to go. But I have already planned and paid for a trip to the islands. . Ill be toasty warm I hope. I will look for you in the news highlights online so try to insert yourself into the line of sight of the Fully Charged cameras


Haha! I would love to be in the island too!...but hopefully, the weather for Fully Charged Live will be great.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Rivian will be in Austin at the event!
https://fullycharged.show/episodes/inside-rivian/


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Bringing this topic up once more since the Fully Charged Live event in Austin is this coming weekend - Feb 1 and 2.

Forecasted weather looks good in Austin for this weekend. Anyone planning to attend?

https://fullycharged.show/events/fully-charged-live-north-america/


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

We are not. I do want to make a trip to Austin though one day when they open the F1 track again. Would prefer an oval, but TMS in Dallas has their head in the mud and won't allow an EV on the track.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

I have had to bow out of going, would have loved to do a road trip from LA but it wasn't in the cards. (And no, I can't afford to fly either)

For those attending, HF and post pictures/video's


----------

